# [melango - JW Handelssysteme - B2B Technologies Chemnitz] und das Inkassobüro



## Hippo (18 Juni 2013)

*Widerspruchsvorlage - National Inkasso Düsseldorf*
*von JW Handelssysteme / Melango = Abzocke ? / Grosshandel B2B Notizen am Dienstag, 11. Juni 2013 um 22:05*
*.*
*Entwurfvorlage ( keine Rechtsberatung ) – aufmerksam lesen !!*
*Versand per Email mit Lesebestätigung, sollte keine Rückantwort kommen : Einschreiben / Rückschein an die Postadresse. Das Schreiben darf kopiert werden und kann dann in das eigene Textverarbeitungsprogramm eingesetzt werden. Aktenzeichen nicht vergessen*
*.*
*Der mich beratene Anwalt äußerte, dass jeder einen Widerspruch einlegen sollte. Nicht zuletzt im Hinblick auf eine evtl. gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung.
(Text aus o.g. Facebookgruppe)*

National Inkasso GmbH
z. H. Geschäftsführer Philipp Kriependorf
Berliner Allee 15
40212 Düsseldorf

per Email an : [email protected]

Widerspruch / Aktenzeichen : -------

Sehr geehrte Herr Philipp Kriependorf
mit Erstaunen habe ich von Ihnen Post bekommen, in der Sie mir mitteilen, Sie würden die Chemnitzer Firma JW Handelssysteme GmbH / Melango GmbH gegen mich vertreten. Ich mache Sie heute darauf aufmerksam, dass der angebliche Vertrag, für den Melango Sie bittet, Gebühren einzutreiben, nicht zustande gekommen ist und von mir angefochten wurde.

Eine weitere Beschäftigung mit dem Thema setzt von Ihrer Seite folgendes voraus:

1.) Legen Sie mir bitte die in Ihrem Schreiben bezeichnete Rechnung vor, die Grundlage des Mahnverfahrens werden soll. Akzeptiert werden aber ausschließlich Rechnungen mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer. Eine solche Rechnung habe ich bis heute nicht erhalten! Das Vorlegen der Rechnung impliziert allerdings nicht meine Anerkenntnis der Forderung.

2.) Schicken Sie mir – sofern noch nicht geschehen -eine Originalvollmacht Ihres Auftragsverhältnisses mit der JW Handelssysteme GmbH zu.

3.) Gehen Sie bitte davon aus, dass keine Zahlung erfolgt.

4.). Des Weiteren fordere Sie auf die mir rechtsmäßig zustehenden Informationen zukommen zu lassen, welche Daten von mir gespeichert sind.

Weiterhin weise ich Sie darauf hin, dass mir ein außerprozessualer Kostenerstattungsanspruch gem. §§ 823 Abs. 2 BGB ff. bezüglich der Abwehr einer Inanspruchnahme zusteht. (aktuelles Urteil des AG Marburg vom 08.02.2010, Az: 91 C 981/09)

Sollte ich – außer dem Rückantwortschreiben der über mich gespeicherten Daten - weitere Schreiben von Ihnen erhalten, werde ich anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen und die mir zustehende außerprozessuale Kostenerstattung bei Ihnen einfordern. Darüber hinaus werde ich negative Feststellungsklage erheben, dass vor Gericht festgestellt wird, dass kein Vertrag zwischen Ihrer Mandantschaft und mir besteht.

Im übrigen sei mein Hinweis erlaubt, dass gegen die Melango GmbH ein Verfahren wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betruges bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz ( Aktenzeichen 370 Js – 12319/08 ) anhängig ist. Ich lege Ihnen nahe, es so wie Ihre Inkasso-Vorgänger für Melango (Creditreform Chemnitz, Euro-Treuhand Köln, DIG Inkasso Frankfurt, Culpa Inkasso Stuttgart und die Acoreus Aktiengesellschaft Duisburg) zu machen und das Mandat niederzulegen.
Ich hoffe Ihnen geholfen haben zu können und verbleibe mit der Bitte um Antwort.


ABSENDERANGABEN
ORT, DATUM


----------

